# How do I sell a DWA snake if not "authorised" in classifieds?



## Cunningcannibal (Aug 24, 2012)

I was wandering if anyone can help me. I have a snake on the DWA and it's got to the point where I have no room for him and other commitments. But it turns out I can't advertise him in the classifieds because I'm not "authorised" and don't have the "privileges". How can I get these or is there anywhere else to sell him? It's just him that's got to go so it won't even be a regular thing..


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

I believe (but am not 100% sure) that you need a certain number of posts before being able to post classifieds ad's.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/854281-advertising-dwa-classifieds.html


----------



## Cunningcannibal (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there any way you can do it without the 100 posts? I'm never on here that often but I'm over 18 and have had this account for ages.. Seems like a lot of hassle to sell one snake :/


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Rules are rules I guess. There is no quick way for you it would seem.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Pm a mod but the rule for 100 posts and stuff must have some reasoning behind


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

In order to protect our members and our hobby from those that don't follow the rules, the 100 post count has been put in place.

It's not perfect and it certainly makes in difficult for noobies who are genuine sellers, but I'm afraid it is a compromise we have to take.


----------

